

The $160 Lesson: Apps Beat Devices - nathanh
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/01/the-160-lesson-apps-beat-devices.html

======
allenp
I think this is more of an example of multi-use tools that are good enough
beat single use tools in a lot of situations. Now, the fact that the touch can
be programmed/additional functionality added for cheap is a nice feature - but
there is no reason there couldn't be apps (aka new functionality) for his
keyboard or his mouse.

